# How to...



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

add new screensavers to my Kindle...I love my Kindle, except I'm tired of the screensavers and I don't have any idea how to add new ones.  Could someone please explain to me how to do this, and where to go to get them?

TIA,

David


----------

